# I have a better chance of marrying a rich beautiful supermodel than seeing a surge above 2x now



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Surge doesn't exist anymore around my way. The highest usually is maybe 1.4x or less. Has anyone see their weekly pay gone down and by how much because of lack of surge? Excluding the boost crap.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I hardly see any surge at all in dfw. We get a 2.9 for about 15 minutes on Saturday night at 2:00. That's it. I drove early this morning for a change. No morning surge at all.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Think of the hottest woman you've ever laid your eyes on... Picture her... Got the image? 
Now remember this:

As hot as she might look, somebody somewhere is tired of putting up with her shit, and wishing they had surge instead.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Think of the hottest woman you've ever laid your eyes on... Picture her... Got the image?
> Now remember this:
> 
> As hot as she might look, somebody somewhere is tired of putting up with her shit, and wishing they had surge instead.


I noticed beautiful women especially the most beautiful ones don't date or marry Uber drivers. Not a lot think that's an appealing quality. They think of us as Mcdonald's employees on wheels, haha.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

htboston said:


> I noticed beautiful women especially the most beautiful ones don't date or marry Uber drivers. Not a lot think that's an appealing quality. They think of us as Mcdonald's employees on wheels, haha.


I have a Russian cam model that I'm currently in a relationship with. So I'm good.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Coachman said:


> I have a Russian cam model that I'm currently in a relationship with. So I'm good.


Brazil cam model for me, but there's a chance she might be a dude...


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

htboston said:


> Brazil cam model for me, but there's a chance she might be a dude...


Mine's definitely a dude. But that's what I'm looking for.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

htboston said:


> I noticed beautiful women especially the most beautiful ones don't date or marry Uber drivers. Not a lot think that's an appealing quality. They think of us as Mcdonald's employees on wheels, haha.


You gotta be smart like me. Get the girl before you become an Uber driver



htboston said:


> Brazil cam model for me, but there's a chance she might be a dude...





Coachman said:


> Mine's definitely a dude. But that's what I'm looking for.


Maybe you're both dating the same dude model


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Maybe you're both dating the same dude model


 OR they're unknowingly face-timing each other....
Surge leaves for the summer when the kids do, we will see if it comes back with them. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

Highest I've seen is 1.3 at bar close.


----------



## OSC (Mar 22, 2017)

a lot of models in Russia would marry an American Uber driver at any time. Your boy will surge instead of Uber's surge when you see them.
Your USA passport is worth 10 of 1000s of USD.


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

htboston said:


> Surge doesn't exist anymore around my way. The highest usually is maybe 1.4x or less. Has anyone see their weekly pay gone down and by how much because of lack of surge? Excluding the boost crap.


Lyft is took over Uber market, This morning My friend made 150 in 4 hours , I made only $ 93 from Uber.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

REDSEA said:


> OR they're unknowingly face-timing each other....
> Surge leaves for the summer when the kids do, we will see if it comes back with them. Fingers crossed.


During April and May when we were still in the Spring semester period, I didn't see much surge around those months either.



Cableguynoe said:


> You gotta be smart like me. Get the girl before you become an Uber driver


Lol. What if she breaks up with you after you become one? haha


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

OSC said:


> a lot of models in Russia would marry an American Uber driver at any time.


Seems doubtful. Plus, the Uber driver likely couldn't even afford the shipping fee.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> You gotta be smart like me. Get the girl before you become an Uber driver





htboston said:


> Lol. What if she breaks up with you after you become one? haha


Get her pregnant. Then for sure she'll keep you around.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Get her pregnant. Then for sure she'll keep you around.


What if she wants an abortion and wants you to pay for it?


----------



## Dredrummond (Jun 17, 2016)

Coachman said:


> Mine's definitely a dude. But that's what I'm looking for.


Hahaha


----------



## pegasimotors (Apr 13, 2017)

Guaranteed Boost Zones killing the surges. Morning rush hour there now seems to be 10 drivers every 2 blocks in NW DC.


----------

